# robot bipedo humanoide



## jerico (Abr 11, 2008)

hola soy nuevo en electronica y me dio por hacerme un robot como el antes especificado es por ello que quiero pedirles como programar los servos para el movimiento el esquema esta listo haci como las medidas pero me falta ese importantisimo detalle cualquier ayuda es muy bien recibida.



gracias de ante mano


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 11, 2008)

juaa no te falta nada. ensima tiene que mantener el equilibrio... Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 12, 2008)

jerico dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en electronica y me dio por hacerme un robot como el antes especificado



No vi el antes especificado, pero yo diria que un robot bibedo esta lejos del alcance de un novato, incluso de algunos de los más experimentados.
Recordemos la laraca que hizo sony (si no me equivoco) cuando hizo un robot humanide que caminaba, y ni hablar del que subia escalones.
No por ganas de tirar malas ondas, pero bueno hay que volver al piso de vez en cuando.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 12, 2008)

es muy buenisimo tu entusiasmo jerico, solo que debes investigar en instituciones de educacion de grado superior (o los sitios de estos) para tener una base de lo que se necesita para tu proyecto.

Checalo! y suerte!


----------



## jerico (Abr 14, 2008)

el robot ya esta terminado mide 25cms se para solo y logro mover las extremidades superiores en lo que pueda subire un video, el robot cuenta con camara y microfono inalambricos y de nuevo gracias por los concejos jajajaja y gracias al que dijo que cada quien se hace su propia catedral, yo se de mis capacidades y hago proyectos de puras tincadas y ya realize un tren electromagnetico y y un vehiculo a control remoto con dos brazos telescopicos y solo comprando piezas en ferias de las pulgas y cachureos. bueno nuevamente gracias a los que apoyan y a los que no se sientan capazes de realizar cosas dificiles por favor sigan leyendo . atte Jerico.


----------



## jerico (Abr 14, 2008)

jerico dijo:
			
		

> el robot ya esta terminado mide 25cms se para solo y logro mover las extremidades superiores en lo que pueda subire un video, el robot cuenta con camara y microfono inalambricos y de nuevo gracias por los concejos jajajaja y gracias al que dijo que cada quien se hace su propia catedral, yo se de mis capacidades y hago proyectos de puras tincadas y ya realize un tren electromagnetico y y un vehiculo a control remoto con dos brazos telescopicos y solo comprando piezas en ferias de las pulgas y cachureos. bueno nuevamente gracias a los que apoyan y a los que no se sientan capazes de realizar cosas dificiles por favor sigan leyendo . atte Jerico.


pd es bipedo no bibedo


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 16, 2008)

jerico dijo:
			
		

> yo se de mis capacidades y hago proyectos de puras tincadas y ya realize un tren electromagnetico y y un vehiculo a control remoto con dos brazos telescopicos y solo comprando piezas en ferias de las pulgas y cachureos. bueno nuevamente gracias a los que apoyan y a los que no se sientan capazes de realizar cosas dificiles por favor sigan leyendo . atte Jerico.



Si lograste hacer eso tan novato no eres.

Yo no lo dije en ningun momento para desmoralizar, lo dije porque aqui abunda quien viene diciendo "Ayer vi una resistencia, y hoy se me dio por armarme un circuito para que mi auto se maneje por si solo, ¿Como hago?", y a veces hay que tirar un cable a tierra.

El tema de los bipedos es sobre todo un tema de control y de equilibrio. De ahi en más hay muchos modos de hacerlos. Si tu logras hacer lo que te proponias bien por ti, espero ver los videos pronto.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## chavez (Abr 19, 2008)

Saludos Jerico.

Es cierto, que si lo hiciste, es porque no eres tan novato, hay que conocer de manejo de servos, aunque por otro lado, ese tipo de mecanismo, si lo venden, y con un programador bastante amigable, incluso hay videos en youtube que muestra algunos de los robots de este tipo. o también muchas foto en www.superrobotica.com, incluso el precio esta por lo 600 euros si no me equivoco.

Así que por ese lado si es posible que seas principiante en este tema, de todas maneras, felicidades, pues una cosa es hablar y otra muy distinta es HACER  y ahí se encuentra muchos problemas.

Sigue así, muy bien, espero poder algún día aportar con ideas si tienes algún nuevo proyecto, y si seria magnifico que no solo se quede en la polémica de que si puedes o no puedes hacerlo, sino que compartas tus experiencias con todas las personas que formamos parte de este foro, al menos creo que ese es el éxito de un proyecto 

Nuevamente muchas felicidades y sigue así.


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2008)

jerico,llevo tiempo siguiendo el hilo, pero lo que te dize la gente es cierto, a mi me da que estas basando partes vitales en mecanica y no en electronica, como el equilibrio, te aconsejo que le eches un vistazo al trabajo que estan realizando los del MIT, han conseguido equilibrio en robots de 4, 2 y UNA pata, en el caso del robot monopata consiguieron el "equilibrio perfecto", es decir, el robot se mantenia en pie con tan solo UN PUNTO de apollo, no con una superficie de apollo, si no con un solo punto. Si no dominas esto te ocurriran cosas como las que ya te han comentado en el hilo que te pasaran y que les paso a grandes companias, el movimiento sera mecanico y sin equilibrio, si se tropieza con una piedrecita el robot se caera... 
Hacer un robot bipedo requiere tocar muchas ramas, la primera seria anatomia, ya que el pie humano tiene una cantidad limitada de movimientos, te interasara saber cuantos y en que vectores, tambien saber donde se situan los musculos y los tendones para tratar de emular la posicion en la pierna robotica, despues tendrias que dar Hidraulica, ya que si es a tamaño natural los servos no podran con toda la pierna, es mas, puede que te interese emular algunos musculos con servos y otros con pistones, dependiendo de la fuerza que requieran, y finalmente necesitas estar experimentado en el uso de microcontroladores y de sensores tales como giroscopios o acelerometros y haber aprendido ya a implementar su uso.
Lo mas seguro es que todo esto que te halla dicho lo hallas suplido con soluciones mecanicas, he ahi el problema. Yo te digo lo mismo que te dize todo el mundo, esto no es una tonteria, solo puedes hacerlo si realmente sabes lo que haces, pero vamos, que cada uno se haga la catedral que le salga de los cojones, yo me estoy haciendo la mia, si a ti te gusta esta adelante, pero espero que sepas de antemano lo que es construir una catedral tu solito...


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 25, 2009)

Es muy facil crear el diseño basandose en los humanoides ya hechos que son comerciales de la estructura del robonova  para que se den una idea 

En esta www.lynxmotion.com pueden copiar las estructura de los bipedos que venden ahi 
yo hice un bipedo parecido al de la pagina realmente es facil hacer la estructura teniendo la herramienta adecuada pero en si es facil de hacer.

Espero y te sirva de algo este comentario.


----------

